# Brahms Sextets



## Enjoying Life

I have been listening to the Brahms Sextets and have really enjoyed them. I usually prefer String Quartets, but these have been excellent.

Wondered if others have enjoyed them as much as me and also wondered if you had a favorite CD of them. I checked my out from the library and would like to find a good one to buy.

Thanks


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

My version of the two string sextets is played by Hausmusik London (on period instruments). Gut strings without much use of heavy vibrato, and the chamber music texture of the lines most apparent. Other versions I heard (not own) made these chamber pieces sound more like near chamber symphonies. It all depends on the type of interpretation you prefer.


----------



## violadude

Hmm I'm not an expert on performance history so please correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't string players be using heavy vibrato by the time Brahms was composing?


----------



## Art Rock

From my blog:

String Sextet 1 in B-flat major (op.18, 1860)
My version: Raphael Ensemble (Hyperion, 1988, 34 min)
Right from the first notes, this luscious sextet (two each of violin, viola and cello) unfolds as a highly melodious work, with sadness lurking behind the textures. The andante is an intriguing set of variations, at times forceful, at times wistful, at all times delightful. A fun short scherzo lightens the mood for a moment, and a Schubertian rondo (the weakest movement) brings the composition to a close.

String Sextet 2 (op.36, 1865)
My version: Raphael Ensemble (Hyperion, 1988, 40 min)
An almost subdued, at times hauntingly beautiful, at times beautifully haunting, first movement sets the scene for one of Brahms' greatest creations. The Scherzo is sometimes playful, sometimes melancholic, the Adagio presents a set of variations, reminding us of his first sextet. The final movement, a relative weak point of the first sextet, lets the sun break through and brings this remarkable work to a melodic close.

Hors concours: 
Essential: String Sextet 2
Important: String sextet 1
Good to have: 
Not required:


----------



## haydnfan

violadude said:


> Hmm I'm not an expert on performance history so please correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't string players be using heavy vibrato by the time Brahms was composing?


No vibrato is useful in orchestral works (for instruments to blend), but in chamber works is more of a 20th century affectation. My favorite recording is also the Raphael Ensemble as Art Rock posted, you really can't go wrong with it.


----------



## mmsbls

I heard these works rather late in exploring Brahms. From the first few bars of Sextet No. 1 I was transfixed. The melodies are gorgeous. I love this work. I like the second sextet as well, but not quite as much as the first. From what I've seen most people feel the second is a better work than the first.

It was such a joy to hear these because I thought I had exhausted Brahms and was surprised and thrilled to discover such wonderful music.


----------



## Enjoying Life

mmsbls said:


> I heard these works rather late in exploring Brahms. From the first few bars of Sextet No. 1 I was transfixed. The melodies are gorgeous. I love this work. I like the second sextet as well, but not quite as much as the first. From what I've seen most people feel the second is a better work than the first.
> 
> It was such a joy to hear these because I thought I had exhausted Brahms and was surprised and thrilled to discover such wonderful music.


I have to agree with you about the 1st Sextet. I was also transfixed. I had no idea a sextet could be that wonderful. Usually I find them too "orchestral" and heavy. I also prefer it to the second but enjoyed that one also.


----------



## Quartetfore

Though the firs Sextet is my favorite of the two, I do like both works. Some may not know that there are versions for Piano Trio composed by Theodore Kirchner (a friend of Brahms) and approved by him. Some other String Sextets worth looking into. the sextet of Tchaikovsky of course, as well as those composed by Gade, Gliere, Raff and the two very fine romantic Sextets of Eduard Franck ( not related to the French Franck).


----------



## jurianbai

with additional forces of viola and cello (vs in string quartet), sextets warm and heavier tune are good "relaxation" from the violin orientated in quartet. i love listening sextets more to quintet, maybe because sextet givee more identity to the quintet. the sextet can sound awesome in the piece that play lots of pizzicato variation (can't remember any pieces on that now)

love the brahm's, and also that Souvenier de florence by tchaikovsky and Borodin's in Dm.


----------



## Sid James

i have known brahms' first sextet for like over 20 years. had it on a tape coupled with the schubert string quintet played by members of the amadeus quartet with guests. i have a fond memory of hearing this work live here in sydney with members of the australian chamber orchestra back in the 1990's. they also played the bruckner quintet, which is also a gem. the second movement of the first sextet has a hungarian flavour, a bit like the slow movement of the clarinet quintet. quite melancholy with a strong bassy rhythm underneath. i recently got this work on vinyl, played by members of the london philharmonic. so i've fallen in love with it again.

i am much less familiar with the second sextet. i have only heard it on radio maybe once, i also heard bits of it on youtube recently. this was a favourite work of a musician friend of my mother's. it was performed recently here in sydney, but i wasn't able to attend. i think the second sextet was called "agathe" after a lover (or unrequited love?) of brahms. it's a work that i will eventually get to, maybe own on disc, but now i'm just listening to less new music (unfamiliar to me, or less familiar) as i'm just trying to slow down my intake, which has been pretty rapid these past few years...


----------



## Quartetfore

The lady in question was Agathe von Siebald. Brahms had met her while he was working at the court of Detmold in 1860. There is a theme embedded in the first movement that relates to her. I can`t say that I have heard the second sextet called "Agathe".


----------



## Vaneyes

Quartetfore said:


> Though the firs Sextet is my favorite of the two, I do like both works. Some may not know that there are versions for Piano Trio composed by Theodore Kirchner (a friend of Brahms) and approved by him. Some other String Sextets worth looking into. the sextet of Tchaikovsky of course, as well as those composed by Gade, Gliere, Raff and the two very fine romantic Sextets of Eduard Franck ( not related to the French Franck).


Thanks for the recommendations. AFAIK I only have Brahms' (Raphael Ens.) and Dvorak & Tchaikovsky (Chang et al).


----------



## Sid James

Thanks for that info regarding Agathe, quartetfore. When it was on their program maybe 2 years ago, the Australian Chamber Orchestra listed this work as "String Sextet No. 2, "Agathe" - I clearly remember it (although I didn't attend that concert). Maybe this naming of the work is a more recent thing? Anyway, it's not really important, but as you say, her name is musically notated in the work, so the naming does have some relevance I suppose.

Another thing, Schoenberg's "Transfigured Night" started it's life as a string sextet but was later arranged for string orchestra by the composer. I have been listening to the latter version recently. Most of us know of Schoenberg's great admiration of Brahms' music, so there's probably a direct link between the two with these works...


----------



## Quartetfore

I think that the Sextet version is the best way to hear the music, but its just a matter of personal taste. There is also a Piano Trio version not by Schoenberg, but by a friend of his.


----------



## GKC

I agree with Art Rock; Raphael is very good (back to B's sextets). I would also recommend members of the ASMF on Chandos; they are a bit tamer than the Raphael, but play with such gorgeous tone! (on Chandos). Don't buy a recording that takes the Andante of I in under 9 mins. (I know andante doesn't mean lento, but...) ;-) 

GKC


----------



## mtmailey

i also like the sextets, they sound better than string quartets-there are other sextets like Dvorak,Tchaikovsky,Schoenberg & OTHERS


----------



## Nix

Wonderful pieces, the both of them. The second is probably better overall, but the first movement of the first is just heaven.


----------



## waldvogel

The two sextets by Brahms are wonderful.

Am I the only one who thinks that his sextets are better than his string quintets, which are much better than his string quartets? The string quartet op. 51 #2 might be my least favorite work by Brahms.*


*which puts it far, far ahead of the best work by, say, Xenakis.


----------



## Taneyev

If you like Brahm's string sextets and at the same time you like in general piano trios, you can have the 2 sextets in a really great transcription to piano trio by Theodor Kirchner (1823-903).


----------



## Webernite

waldvogel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that his sextets are better than his string quintets, which are much better than his string quartets? The string quartet op. 51 #2 might be my least favorite work by Brahms.*


I completely disagree. But you've got the majority on your side, I think. The string quartets are pretty unpopular.


----------



## Taneyev

I love his third string quartet. The first 2, more or less. Anyway, his best chamber IMO (and one of the best ever) is his clarinet quintet.


----------



## NightHawk

I ordered (read: 'Flashed the Plastic') the recording of the Brahm's Sextets b/c of your 'luscious', 'sadness lurking', 'intriguing', 'Schubertian', and 'hauntingly beautiful' post. "Please cease and desist" (his wife said, using other words) 



Art Rock said:


> From my blog:
> 
> String Sextet 1 in B-flat major (op.18, 1860)
> My version: Raphael Ensemble (Hyperion, 1988, 34 min)
> Right from the first notes, this luscious sextet (two each of violin, viola and cello) unfolds as a highly melodious work, with sadness lurking behind the textures. The andante is an intriguing set of variations, at times forceful, at times wistful, at all times delightful. A fun short scherzo lightens the mood for a moment, and a Schubertian rondo (the weakest movement) brings the composition to a close.
> 
> String Sextet 2 (op.36, 1865)
> My version: Raphael Ensemble (Hyperion, 1988, 40 min)
> An almost subdued, at times hauntingly beautiful, at times beautifully haunting, first movement sets the scene for one of Brahms' greatest creations. The Scherzo is sometimes playful, sometimes melancholic, the Adagio presents a set of variations, reminding us of his first sextet. The final movement, a relative weak point of the first sextet, lets the sun break through and brings this remarkable work to a melodic close.
> 
> Hors concours:
> Essential: String Sextet 2
> Important: String sextet 1
> Good to have:
> Not required:


----------

